# Roots of Polygamy and Concubinage



## Oswyn (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not certain that this is the best location for this thread, but if it is not then please kindly relocate it.

I suppose this could be split into two separate topics, but given the parallels I chose to lump them together. I would like to know what the roots of polygamy and concubinage in Judaism are. What evidence is there for when/how it started? I contrast verses like 1 Kings 11:1-3 and Matthew 19:4-6 and wonder what changed to cause the shift in understanding?

Any insight on this is appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JML (Mar 4, 2014)

Lamech in Genesis 4:19 seems to be the start.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 4, 2014)

John Lanier said:


> Lamech in Genesis 4:19 seems to be the start.



Lamech's polygamy seems to part of the highlight in his wickedness, along with his decision to rejoice in the fact he is a murderer.


----------



## Oswyn (Mar 4, 2014)

How was it justified in later instances, though? Surely subsequent generations did not look back at the wickedness of Lamech and want to emulate him? Was it for them as it is for us, where our customs and traditions, often having selfish motive, are rarely questioned and the roots seldom sought?


----------



## clark thompson (Mar 5, 2014)

It was accepted that f your wife could not give you a heir then they could marry another woman who would but marriage was done for other reasons as well.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 5, 2014)

As to polygamy, I think it was basically concluded to be a tolerable solution.
As sinful lust grew more unrestrained, having to own what you violated was more honorable than abandoning it.
Plus, it protected the woman, as she would be unable to find another husband afterwards, having lost her purity.

The tolerable solution grew into more of an accepted practice for those who could afford it.
Concubines would soon become prevalent for the wealthy, and became a symbol of status.

That would be my supposition.

Blessings!


----------

